# PS gtg at Finn McCools June 24 at 6:30pm



## Neige

Ok I am starting this new thread to make it easier to see who is coming. Our PS gtg will happen on Friday June 24 at 6:30 pm at Finn McCools http://s126613707.onlinehome.us/finns/sch/index.php I have reserved a party place for 25 people, we can always add more if we need to. So I need to know who is coming, please answer the poll if you intend on coming. Lastly I want to thank PlowSite and SIMA for their generous donations to kick of the party.


----------



## IMAGE

I'm in. And like I mentioned in the other thread, I'll bring door prizes as well.


----------



## Luther

Me too....


----------



## jeffplaster

I'm in as a single.


----------



## Mike_PS

The PlowSite.com and Moose River Media family are happy to contribute to the get-together at the SIMA Symposium and would like to offer a warm welcome in advance to all that have the opportunity to gather there that evening


----------



## Luther

Thanks Chief! :salute:

Are you going to be there?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Your the best Mr Mike why if it were not for You , Moose River Media and Plow Site & SIMA We wouldn't be havein a Get togetther So KUDOOS MIKE Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige

DIRISHMAN;1287061 said:


> Your the best Mr Mike why if it were not for You , Moose River Media and Plow Site & SIMA We wouldn't be havein a Get togetther So KUDOOS MIKE Thumbs Up


Hey Dirishman, thus that mean you are coming and joing the rest of us?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Neige;1287094 said:


> Hey Dirishman, thus that mean you are coming and joing the rest of us?


Hey NEIGE Thanks for the offer Not sure would love to go but a group from South Side are goin on 22 But put me down for 1 And I'LL see if I can make it on the 24 for a few pints with you boys. Got see about Work OKThumbs Up


----------



## Neige

DIRISHMAN;1287127 said:


> Hey NEIGE Thanks for the offer Not sure would love to go but a group from South Side are goin on 22 But put me down for 1 And I'LL see if I can make it on the 24 for a few pints with you boys. Got see about Work OKThumbs Up


Alright, maybe you will see me on the 22, just lots going on that night with the symposium welcome bash. Will try and make between 7 and 8.


----------



## toby4492

Sadly I won't be able to join the group for the GTG. I will only be down for the show on Thursday as it looks right now. Hopefully I will bump into a few of you during the show hours and get the chance to catch up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

toby4492;1287161 said:


> Sadly I won't be able to join the group for the GTG. I will only be down for the show on Thursday as it looks right now. Hopefully I will bump into a few of you during the show hours and get the chance to catch up.


ok toby no problem see ya thenThumbs Up


----------



## Camden

IMAGE;1286531 said:


> I'm in. And like I mentioned in the other thread, I'll bring door prizes as well.


Do you still need someone to haul your blower back for you? I might be able to help you out. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## IMAGE

Camden;1287209 said:


> Do you still need someone to haul your blower back for you? I might be able to help you out. Let me know if you're interested.


No, I'll be driving there. Hopefully sell it at the show, but if not I'll haul it back. Thanks tho Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige

toby4492;1287161 said:


> Sadly I won't be able to join the group for the GTG. I will only be down for the show on Thursday as it looks right now. Hopefully I will bump into a few of you during the show hours and get the chance to catch up.


Sorry Roy looks like I am going to miss you this time. I will be flying back to Canada on Thursday for my daughters graduation. I only fly back Friday Morning. Enjoy the show and we will catch up at another time.
Paul


----------



## IMAGE

Neige;1287222 said:


> Sorry *Roy *looks like I am going to miss you this time. I will be flying back to Canada on Thursday for my daughters graduation. I only fly back Friday Morning. Enjoy the show and we will catch up at another time.
> Paul


Roy????

Kinda early in the morning to be drinking Paul...


----------



## Camden

IMAGE;1287249 said:


> Kinda early in the morning to be drinking Paul...


Steve you must have forgotten that Paul's Canadian. They live by the saying that "it's 5:00 somewhere"


----------



## Luther

IMAGE;1287249 said:


> Roy????
> 
> Kinda early in the morning to be drinking Paul...


I was going to mention this....glad I waited for someone else to.

I know Paul has a bunch of brothers. If they all like to drink this early in the morning I didn't want to end up on their bad side.


----------



## Neige

LOL ***** my bad, sorry about that Toby. Enjoy the show and next time I owe you a few for that one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If I'm in town, I will stop by.


----------



## toby4492

Neige;1287274 said:


> LOL ***** my bad, sorry about that Toby. Enjoy the show and next time I owe you a few for that one.


A few...............................come on.....................................you called me Roy :realmad:

J/K 

I will have to see how things work out JD 

Would definately be nice to see you Paul. Maybe I can be there on Friday instead. I will have to see how things work out that week.


----------



## Neige

Touché my friend. Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I just realized that my tattoo apt. is that day how late you boys gonna be there? I won't be around till 10ish


----------



## Camden

toby4492;1287604 said:


> A few...............................come on.....................................you called me Roy :realmad:


Hey it could've been worse, he could've called you Mark O 

:laughing:


----------



## toby4492

Camden;1287751 said:


> Hey it could've been worse, he could've called you Mark O
> 
> :laughing:




Or possibly even worse.....................................................................................IMO


----------



## Camden

Bump....any new additions?


----------



## IMAGE

Roy when are you heading down? I'm gonna leave sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

IMAGE;1288799 said:


> Roy when are you heading down? I'm gonna leave sometime tomorrow.


I'm leaving Thursday but I won't be in Schaumburg until Friday. Are you still going to be around by then?


----------



## IMAGE

Camden;1288802 said:


> I'm leaving Thursday but I won't be in Schaumburg until Friday. Are you still going to be around by then?


I'm not sure, but probally yes.


----------



## Neige

Just a friendly reminder, anyone is welcome even if its last second. Got here yesterday and its already been amazing.


----------



## Luther

Where is everyone?

Roy, Joe, Crete, Marko? You guys coming?


----------



## Camden

TCLA;1289193 said:


> Where is everyone?
> 
> *Roy*, Joe, Crete, Marko? You guys coming?


Yep, we're staying the night in Wisconsin Dells. We'll be in Schaumburg by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Longae29

Ill be there. My liver is going to be sore after this week though. Its "complimentary beer" and "cocktail reception" one after another.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

im gonna make it later on, I heard Denis and Russ sound like they are gonna head up too


----------



## BossPlow2010

Longae29;1289217 said:


> Ill be there. My liver is going to be sore after this week though. Its "complimentary beer" and "cocktail reception" one after another.


oh it's just complimentary beer?  And all this time I thought it was complimentary shots of Jack.


----------



## Longae29

I was referencing the complimentary beer during yesterday's trade show


----------



## IMAGE

The Boss guys were 1st rate all the time, thanks Boss. And thanks to SIMA, Moose River, and Plowsite for a great night tonight. Great meeting so many awesome people.


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;1286655 said:


> The PlowSite.com and Moose River Media family are happy to contribute to the get-together at the SIMA Symposium and would like to offer a warm welcome in advance to all that have the opportunity to gather there that evening


As a sign of appreciation, anyone who mentioned USM was removed from the event.


----------



## jomama45

Camden;1289410 said:


> As a sign of appreciation, anyone who mentioned USM was removed from the event.


Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## Luther

Camden;1289410 said:


> As a sign of appreciation, anyone who mentioned USM was removed from the event.


That's hilarious!

I wish I could have made it. My boss took us out to Mortons for dinner and we didn't get back until late. I couldn't function anyways once we got back to the hotel.

I know.....I suck. So close, yet so far away. I was hoping to meet many more members and discover the people behind the avatars.

Mr. Camden and Mr. Image.....it was truly my pleasure meeting you guys.


----------



## Luther

I forgot to mention Paul. I wish I could have spent a little more time with you sir. 

At least I got to meet the man!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys sorry for not being able to make Finn Mccools GTG I wanted to but was at Boss party weds night then back up on thurs for trade show and a few free SIMA glasses of beer and then friday at the drag strip beat up hot and wiped out from the day in the heat passed out by the time I was at home. Hope to meet some of you guys at next GTG in FutureThumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE

DIRISHMAN;1289528 said:


> Hey guys sorry for not being able to make Finn Mccools GTG I wanted to but was at Boss party weds night then back up on thurs for trade show and a few free SIMA glasses of beer and then friday at the drag strip beat up hot and wiped out from the day in the heat passed out by the time I was at home. Hope to meet some of you guys at next GTG in FutureThumbs Up


Are you Mitch?


----------



## AJ 502

I told you Guys we needed Name Stickers when we met for the Northern Illinois M&G!!!!!

You guys just did a National & still cant figure it out.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

IMAGE;1289536 said:


> Are you Mitch?


Nope sorry FARGO My Name is Dennis from Tinley Park ,IL If you were at the Boss Party on weds night I sat with a group of South Side Guys and a new group of freinds from Long Island NY Thumbs Up UP front By the bar and accross 2 tables over from Artic Boys I was the one with a cane


----------



## Neige

TCLA;1289445 said:


> I forgot to mention Paul. I wish I could have spent a little more time with you sir.
> 
> At least I got to meet the man!


I would have liked more time also, I was pretty exhausted from my trip back to Canada on Thursday, and getting back early Friday morning. Hopefully we could get more time in next year in Buffalo.



DIRISHMAN;1289670 said:


> Nope sorry FARGO My Name is Dennis from Tinley Park ,IL If you were at the Boss Party on weds night I sat with a group of South Side Guys and a new group of freinds from Long Island NY Thumbs Up UP front By the bar and accross 2 tables over from Artic Boys I was the one with a cane


I remember you from the Boss Party, also those guys from Long Island, had a blast with them.

Lastly I want to thank all of you who could make it. Thanks to PlowSite for their donation, and to SIMA for picking up the rest of the tab. It was well over what they had committed to. It was a great night with great people. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1289670 said:


> Nope sorry FARGO My Name is Dennis from Tinley Park ,IL If you were at the Boss Party on weds night I sat with a group of South Side Guys and a new group of freinds from Long Island NY Thumbs Up UP front By the bar and accross 2 tables over from ArCtic Boys I was the one with a cane


i seen him there, i just didnt have my hearing aid in.....sorry dennis..


----------



## IMAGE

DIRISHMAN;1289670 said:


> Nope sorry FARGO My Name is Dennis from Tinley Park ,IL If you were at the Boss Party on weds night I sat with a group of South Side Guys and a new group of freinds from Long Island NY Thumbs Up UP front By the bar and accross 2 tables over from Artic Boys I was the one with a cane


Right on Dennis, wish I would of got to meet you, Maybe next yr in Buffalo. I met another guy there that was going to some drags on friday so I thought maybe you were him when you mentioned races. Those guys from NY were crazy huh?! We stuffed what 8 or 9 of us in thier surburban for the ride over to the Boss party. I was sitting with Paul's brothers John and Tony shooting the **** until we had to run back to the SIMA event that was also going on that night.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

IMAGE;1290102 said:


> Right on Dennis, wish I would of got to meet you, Maybe next yr in Buffalo. I met another guy there that was going to some drags on friday so I thought maybe you were him when you mentioned races. Those guys from NY were crazy huh?! We stuffed what 8 or 9 of us in thier surburban for the ride over to the Boss party. I was sitting with Paul's brothers John and Tony shooting the **** until we had to run back to the SIMA event that was also going on that night.


OH AH HAHAHA:laughing::laughing: way to go Fargo


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1290072 said:


> i seen him there, i just didnt have my hearing aid in.....sorry dennis..


:laughing::laughing: No problem pat


----------



## jasonz

Come on guys we weren't that crazy lol


----------



## IMAGE

jasonz;1290157 said:


> Come on guys we weren't that crazy lol


Vin D is that you?


----------



## jasonz

IMAGE;1290165 said:


> Vin D is that you?


Yeah what's up?lol


----------



## IMAGE

jasonz;1290180 said:


> Yeah what's up?lol


Ha right on, Nice meeting ya man! Don't mess with this dude guys, he's Vince Diesel's twin...!!


----------



## jasonz

Where did you guys go after the pizza party? We went to downtown chicago afterwards.


----------



## IMAGE

Almost everyone went back to their hotels around 10 or 11 maybe. I stayed at Fin McCools quite late since it was walking distance back to my room. I'm guessing you guys had a lot more fun though.


----------



## jasonz

IMAGE;1290187 said:


> Almost everyone went back to their hotels around 10 or 11 maybe. I stayed at Fin McCools quite late since it was walking distance back to my room. I'm guessing you guys had a lot more fun though.


nah we had an early night


----------



## grnstripes

IMAGE;1290187 said:


> Almost everyone went back to their hotels around 10 or 11 maybe. I stayed at Fin McCools quite late since it was walking distance back to my room. I'm guessing you guys had a lot more fun though.


and you still didnt come back with the girls at the bar


----------



## Martin Tirado

All who attended the get together...thanks for taking the time and for being at the Symposium. Great event and it was nice to meet many of you at Finn McCool's as well. Hopefully we can do it again in Buffalo next year!


----------

